# Shrimp Rack in the ADA Room



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

is this setup so you can start breeding? if so why not save a few $'s and just use cheap smaller tanks rather then ADA tanks?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Breeding is the main goal. I also want it to look nice and fit the look of the rest of the room. All of the tanks, except one, are ADA rimless tanks and I want to keep the trend going. I am saving money by making my own laminate rack that will be built into the closet instead of going out and buying a large industrial looking rack.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Should I go for sponge filters or UGF's for the shrimp tanks?

I am now thinking about going with 4ft LED stunner strips from Ecoxotic instead of shop lights. This will give me more room above the tanks and save me on my electrical bill in the long run.

http://www.ecoxotic.com/aquarium-led-lights/stunner-led-strips/stunner-led-strips-24-watt.html


----------



## dragonsong93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd go with the sponge filters, I don't like UG's at alllllllll, way too much mess...and the shrimp can graze on the sponges for extra food too!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I was actually debating whether to use UGF's. But Liam suggested to use sponge filters in 10g tanks, which the ADA 45P's are roughly. For larger tanks like 20g longs, then it's better to use UGF's.

And your ADA room is so awesome. You guys should check out his pictures if you haven't seen it yet :O! Why don't you have a link to it in your sig?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Btw.. what will you do with the two-three tanks currently in the closet?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

What do you guys think about a frag tank for shrimp?

I have been searching Craigslist and found a few frag tanks that are a pretty good price. They are 4'x2'x12" and one had the overflow in the corner but it wasn't drilled yet. I was thinking this might be a good size for shrimp since they don't really need height but instead more surface area to roam around. I am looking at this option mainly because of the price. The tanks I liked are acrylic but a lot cheaper than having Lee Mar build me one out of glass.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The popular opinion seems to be that frag tanks would rock for shrimp tanks but not all of us can get them easily.

If you find some cheap then try them out and let us know.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jnaz said:


> What do you guys think about a frag tank for shrimp?
> 
> I have been searching Craigslist and found a few frag tanks that are a pretty good price. They are 4'x2'x12" and one had the overflow in the corner but it wasn't drilled yet. I was thinking this might be a good size for shrimp since they don't really need height but instead more surface area to roam around. I am looking at this option mainly because of the price. The tanks I liked are acrylic but a lot cheaper than having Lee Mar build me one out of glass.


A local around me had a 60"x30"x12"H one that I would have loved to get for shrimp. Easy to catch since its not that deep, loads of floor space. I would have gotten it if I had the space. I think it would have been great. This is a pic of it.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Btw.. what will you do with the two-three tanks currently in the closet?


I sold those off when I got busy with work and life. I had to cut back. 

Life has slowed down and I have more free time now to take on this kind of project.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

what's "the ADA Room"?

Do we know/need to know your brothers?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

The ADA Room is a room that I have at my house with all of my tanks in it. There is a link to it in my sig.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked up a 4X2x1 acrylic frag tank yesterday for a great price. This will be my main tank for the KK's, pandas, WR's, and one day blue bolts. The rack portion should be done within the next two weeks. 

I still need a bunch of items:
lights--ecoxotic 3ft leds
Fluval 406
4-6 x mini L's
Africana aquasoil
4-6 sponge filters
3 whisper air pumps


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Not sure why you want 3 whisper air pumps for only 4-6 sponge filter. I have 1 dual output whisper with 3 outputs per output, so I run 6 sponges off 1 air pump and I still have to turn them down some or the flow is so strong, you could surf on the water surface.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> (snip)I run 6 sponges off 1 air pump and I still have to turn them down some or the flow is so strong, you could surf on the water surface.


LMAO!! That was great. :hihi:

on a serious note, on almost any single nozzle, you can split at least two ways for small sponge filters.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Definitely gonna have to get a pic up of the frag tank once you have it on a stand.

GLA is getting in a 24"x24"x12" opti-white tank (not drilled though) with the new tanks they ordered and seeing a tank like yours might be what it takes to push me over the edge into ordering one.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> LMAO!! That was great. :hihi:
> 
> on a serious note, on almost any single nozzle, you can split at least two ways for small sponge filters.


Good to know, thanks. I am not that experienced with sponge filters so this will be a learning experience. I have a whisper 100 which has two outlets. Do you think that I can run 3 sponge filters for each outlet? The tanks will be 5 gallons or so.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

jnaz said:


> Good to know, thanks. I am not that experienced with sponge filters so this will be a learning experience. I have a whisper 100 which has two outlets. Do you think that I can run 3 sponge filters for each outlet? The tanks will be 5 gallons or so.


I run 6 outputs off a Whisper 100 and they are for bigger tanks and huge sponge filters, so I would assume for smaller ones for 5 gal tanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yea the Whisper 100 will easily be able to power 3 sponge filters on 3x 5gallon tanks. Just for reference I'm using a Whisper 60 to power two sponge filters on 2x 10G tanks and I have to dial down the air pressure to half of the maximum.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Yea the Whisper 100 will easily be able to power 3 sponge filters on 3x 5gallon tanks. Just for reference I'm using a Whisper 60 to power two sponge filters on 2x 10G tanks and I have to dial down the air pressure to half of the maximum.


Yup, I crank mine on full and my go surfing!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Btw.. for anyone who thought otherwise you can have the output of the sponge filter above water, and the filter will still work. So you could easily crank it on full and just have water trickling out!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

diwu, that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Btw.. for anyone who thought otherwise you can have the output of the sponge filter above water, and the filter will still work. So you could easily crank it on full and just have water trickling out!


I just don't like the gurgling. lol. Plus I like the flow coming to the surface to help oxygenate the water, move water around the tank and no gurgles.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

GeToChKn said:


> Yup, I crank mine on full and my go surfing!


Most of my shrimp were born here in Cailifornia so surfing is in their blood.:hihi:


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

jnaz said:


> Most of my shrimp were born here in Cailifornia so surfing is in their blood.:hihi:


Where do they surf? Tahoe? 

I don't think that your bee shrimp would fare too well in the ocean.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I ordered a Fluval 406 and some Aquasoil Africana today. The 3ft tank should be up and running within the next two weeks. I have a light that I can put on the tank and I can use for now but I have to find a light that I can mount above the tank.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I am going with akadama soil instead of the aquasoil. I got caught up in the hype. I hope that I am not making a mistake by going with the akadama instead.

I put in two electrical outlets a few days ago and have patched and sanded the holes in the wall. Today I am going to texture those patches and tomorrow morning I am going to paint the walls in the closet and run the filter and chiller lines from the garage throught the wall and into the closet. The rack has been built and it currently sitting in my livingroom. I should be able to move it in tomorrow night. It turned out great and should look really good in the closet. I will post some pictures tonight. The first tank should be up and running tomorrow night. 

I still have to buy the lights and mount them under each shelf.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

GeToChKn said:


> A local around me had a 60"x30"x12"H one that I would have loved to get for shrimp. Easy to catch since its not that deep, loads of floor space. I would have gotten it if I had the space. I think it would have been great. This is a pic of it.


That tank is awesome. I've never encounter that kind of tank in my local area. Too bad it's in Canada and the shipping will cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

CookieM said:


> That tank is awesome. I've never encounter that kind of tank in my local area. Too bad it's in Canada and the shipping will cost me an arm and a leg.


Look up "frag tanks". There will definitely be something close by to you


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is the rack waiting to go into the closet:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You have "closet shrimp"?


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol better than skeletons in your closet.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

R Kelly!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol don't go there!


----------



## al4n (Nov 18, 2008)

jnaz said:


> Here is the rack waiting to go into the closet:


What is the shelving maximum load rated at? Doesn't look very sturdy from the pics.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

al4n said:


> What is the shelving maximum load rated at? Doesn't look very sturdy from the pics.


Yea I'm wondering that as well. The side supports look rather thing, but is it wood covering metal or something?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

al4n said:


> What is the shelving maximum load rated at? Doesn't look very sturdy from the pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD





diwu13 said:


> Yea I'm wondering that as well. The side supports look rather thing, but is it wood covering metal or something?


 
My 190lb body was able to sit on it without any bowing. This is not a mass probuced rack. It was made by my parents laminate furniture company. 

The rack is going to go inside of a closet. It was made to my measurements and should fit snugly in the closet. The sides are going to be anchored to studs. It is solid now and will be even more solid when it is anchored in place. 

The bottom shelf is going to have a 40 gallon tank and the other 3 are going to have 2 small 5 gallon tanks on each. It will have no problem supporting the 100lbs or so on each upper shelf.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

How tall is that stand for reference? Kinda hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

al4n said:


> What is the shelving maximum load rated at? Doesn't look very sturdy from the pics.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I have noticed one thing when I see all the stands people build, and that is they are over engineered. I see a lot of people going with 2x4's when 1x3's are just fine, I use to build big heavy stands but lately I've switched to building stands that will hold the tank but not be hard to move in the future. Here is my 75g stand a double 1x3 top Frame with the panels as the side supports 










It has the tank on it right now and there is no movement at all sturdier than any store bought stand and I can lift it with one arm.

Len


----------



## mahko (Dec 10, 2011)

Agreed. My 3/4" plywood stand is holding up great. No internal frame either. I stood/sat/rocked on it for extended periods of time after building it. I weigh about 180lbs.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> How tall is that stand for reference? Kinda hard to tell from the picture.


It is about 62".

After many hours of work the stand is in place. I will post pictures tomorrow and you will understand why it took hours to get it into place.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I had to cut a hole in the wall to get it into the room. I wasn't fun but beer made it a little more enjoyable. 

The empty closet


















The rack is in and the wall is framed again


















What a mess









The drywall going in









Textured and painted









All done









This is a 3ft wide frag tank that I am going to use for my KK's and RW's. It is going to had a chiller hooked up to it. The chiller is going to be in my garage and be run through the wall to the tank. I already have the line run through the wall. I am going to hook up the filter and chiller tomorrow.



























The rest of the tanks are going to be much smaller and will be added over time. I still need lights to mount under each shelf.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Very nice, I'd have put that tank up one shelf though maybe


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mold issues.........dehumidifier or venting and heat.
One of them or both.

I only have 5 tanks, but even so.........I have to run the dehumidifier at night.

This many in such a small area.........

Do you think 2 larger tanks instead would look nicer over all as theme and then the shrimp rack?
Say pair of 6 or 8 ft tanks on each side of the room? Easier and less work than a bunch of little tanks.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 18 tanks in one 11x6 foot room, haha, no mold yet! I do run a dehumidifier when the humidity is really evident, but maybe I have super walls or something.


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

One think I've noticed is the more humid the room the less evap I have...

Winter and Summer are the worst. 
Heat is on - more evap.
AC is on - more evap. 
Spring and Fall neither are on - very little evap.

I think the more you fight the humidity the more evaporation there is, but just a hunch based off observing my own tanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow I had no idea that shelf was 3 ft deep. That first picture was so deceptive, it looked pretty normal size but now knowing it's 3ft deep it's super tall as well :O!

That is a great looking frag tank! Is it glass or acrylic?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> One think I've noticed is the more humid the room the less evap I have...
> 
> Winter and Summer are the worst.
> Heat is on - more evap.
> ...


That's because as the temperature is warmer in the summer the air is able to hold more water vapor, and the increased temperature allows for increased water evaporation. In the winter it's the exact opposite. When the mixing ratio is met no more water will evaporate, so by running the dehumidifer you'll never allow the humidity to reach the mixing ratio. Which means water can always evaporate.

Your conclusion is correct . Just wanted to share why since I'm learning it right now in my Hydroclimatology class haha.


----------



## etbarry (Feb 22, 2009)

How do you even get in that bottom tank to get stuff in or out? Can you get a net in there? What light is on it the tank looks kinda short worried about algae?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Wow I had no idea that shelf was 3 ft deep. That first picture was so deceptive, it looked pretty normal size but now knowing it's 3ft deep it's super tall as well :O!
> 
> That is a great looking frag tank! Is it glass or acrylic?


It is about 2ft deep and the tank is acrylic.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

etbarry said:


> How do you even get in that bottom tank to get stuff in or out? Can you get a net in there? What light is on it the tank looks kinda short worried about algae?


I have enough room to get my arm in between the face of the shelf and the tank. Each shelf has a 3" face but the shelf is not 3" thick. There is about 7" clearance once you get your arm in there. Plenty of room. The light I have on there now is temporary until I get the LED's to mount under each shelf.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Awww....why's the TB on the bottom shelf?...so hard to see!...Don't you want your top shrimps in the prime spot?....plus it's easier for dirt to get in your TB tank when it's on the bottom shelf


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

What is in the bottles on the top shelf og the shrimp rack in the closet?


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Awww....why's the TB on the bottom shelf?...so hard to see!...Don't you want your top shrimps in the prime spot?....plus it's easier for dirt to get in your TB tank when it's on the bottom shelf


That way he can lay his pillow and his favorite blankie next to the tank and watch his shrimp as he falls asleep. :hihi:


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

sbarbee54 said:


> What is in the bottles on the top shelf og the shrimp rack in the closet?


Pfertz and metricide


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> That's because as the temperature is warmer in the summer the air is able to hold more water vapor, and the increased temperature allows for increased water evaporation. In the winter it's the exact opposite. When the mixing ratio is met no more water will evaporate, so by running the dehumidifer you'll never allow the humidity to reach the mixing ratio. Which means water can always evaporate.
> 
> Your conclusion is correct . Just wanted to share why since I'm learning it right now in my Hydroclimatology class haha.


A/C takes moisture out of the air, so does central heating - so by what you say both would keep the mixing ratio from being met. I assume the further from the "mixing ratio" the more evaporation there is too with evap falling off as the air gets more and more humid.
But I may have to take Hydroclimatology to know for sure.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> A/C takes moisture out of the air, so does central heating - so by what you say both would keep the mixing ratio from being met. I assume the further from the "mixing ratio" the more evaporation there is too with evap falling off as the air gets more and more humid.
> But I may have to take Hydroclimatology to know for sure.


Yup, both A/C and heating will remove moisture from the air, but warmer air still has the ability to hold more moisture. Everything you stated is correct .


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Awww....why's the TB on the bottom shelf?...so hard to see!...Don't you want your top shrimps in the prime spot?....plus it's easier for dirt to get in your TB tank when it's on the bottom shelf


I have to have them in a chilled tank and the chiller that I have is made for a 50-75g tank. The chiller that I have needs to have a flow that would not work on a smaller tank and the TB's need to have a temp that can't be met during the summer in Eastvale without a chiller. I don't want to put a larger tank on any of the other shelves because of its weight. When I het a 1/15 HP chiller I will move them to a smaller tank on a higher shelf.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Awesome tank!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

The first tank is reading 0 ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate and a 6.2 pH. The test shrimp (low grade CRS) is acclimating right now.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Good luck !


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the ADA room and this shrimp rack is a great addition.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

diwu13 said:


> Good luck !





radioman said:


> I love the ADA room and this shrimp rack is a great addition.


Thanks.

The test shrimp was still alive and kicking as of yesterday so I added a few more CRS. I want to be 100% positive that the tank is cycled and healthy before I add in the BKK's. The BKK's will eventually go in a tank on an upper shelf. I am working on getting more tanks but getting them in the size I want is difficult unless I am willing to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I ordered a rimless 2'x2'x8" tank (22.4g) yesterday and it should be ready to pick up by next weekend. This tank will house all of my TB's. If the tank turns out well I will probably get a few more in the future. This weekend I am going to pick up 2 chillers at a great price and more akadama for the new tank. I just need to find a filter for the new tank.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

congrats on it comming along so fast cant wait to see it


----------



## MadDiscus (Aug 7, 2011)

jnaz said:


> I had to cut a hole in the wall to get it into the room. I wasn't fun but beer made it a little more enjoyable.
> 
> The empty closet
> 
> ...


 

you're serious hobbyist  i love it. :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## woomdawg (Dec 8, 2011)

I am so jealous!!!!! Great looking room. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked up two more chillers yesterday and will pick up another tank next Saturday. I also bought five more bags of akadama for future tanks. Now I have to locate another canister filter to use on the new tank and chiller.


----------



## ROZDAB (Oct 3, 2011)

Cha Ching!!!!


Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Update


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

That rack is so clean, it looks like a nice store layout!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Those look really good and very neat!
You are really clean about your set up, it's perfect to host hobbyists meets! I'm jealous again! 


Ps. They don't look like a hamster playground at all! Lol!


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks awesome and I'm envious. Question though, is it hard doing any clean up or maintaining the tank on the bottom shelf since it has since a big footprint in a tight space?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Dang you got two of the frag tanks for shrimp?


----------



## dubels (Jun 14, 2012)

Any idea who makes the tank you have on the second rack from the top.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

jnaz said:


> Update


Gorgeous! Would love to see more shots like the lighting, where those wires go to, etc.


----------



## catfishbi (Jun 10, 2008)

jnaz said:


> I picked up two more chillers yesterday and will pick up another tank next Saturday. I also bought five more bags of akadama for future tanks. Now I have to locate another canister filter to use on the new tank and chiller.




so how do you like the akadama?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

c_gwinner said:


> Looks awesome and I'm envious. Question though, is it hard doing any clean up or maintaining the tank on the bottom shelf since it has since a big footprint in a tight space?


My arm fits in there just fine. I am able to reach all four sides of the tank to scrub off algae.



diwu13 said:


> Dang you got two of the frag tanks for shrimp?


shrimp need room to roam and not height for swimming so it seemed like a good size.


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

I love it. Great job!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

dubels said:


> Any idea who makes the tank you have on the second rack from the top.


It is a Visio aquarium. I had a LFS order it for me. 



fusiongt said:


> Gorgeous! Would love to see more shots like the lighting, where those wires go to, etc.


I will eventualy put up a few shots of the other side of the wall. 



catfishbi said:


> so how do you like the akadama?


Seems to work fine for shrimp. My ph is now holding steady at 5.8. Kind of hard to get now so it's a good I have another bag for later use.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I would like to see some akadama on the auction table runners master


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

how is the rack doing?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

What lights do you use on the shrimp tanks?


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

sooooo envious.... 

and here i am thinking of ways to get some cheap stands for my nanos..and you go all out with an amazing shelf! 

make me feel better and tell my you built them yourself and your uber handy... or lie and tell me that.... (me=mr. mgoo ... or ms. mgoo either way no power tools here)


----------



## belphegor (Nov 25, 2012)

What are you planning on keeping in the middle tank on the 2nd row? 
How many gallons is that tank?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

fplata said:


> how is the rack doing?


Things are going good. I will post a current picture of it and give an update of the changes sometime this week. 



Green_Flash said:


> What lights do you use on the shrimp tanks?


I am using 2 bulb 3ft T5 fixtures from The Home Depot. I had to swap out the bulbs because I didn't like the color that they were putting out.



laqu said:


> sooooo envious....
> 
> and here i am thinking of ways to get some cheap stands for my nanos..and you go all out with an amazing shelf!
> 
> make me feel better and tell my you built them yourself and your uber handy... or lie and tell me that.... (me=mr. mgoo ... or ms. mgoo either way no power tools here)


I drew up the plans for it if that helps. I didn't build it myself because I wanted it to look good. I could build this type of thing but it would not have turned out as nice.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

belphegor said:


> What are you planning on keeping in the middle tank on the 2nd row?
> How many gallons is that tank?


That is an ADA 30C. Pretty much a 12" cube. I have yellow neo's in there.


----------



## tunatime (Aug 1, 2012)

wow that looks amazing....if my shrimp tanks looked like that mabay my wife would like them


----------



## belphegor (Nov 25, 2012)

jnaz said:


> That is an ADA 30C. Pretty much a 12" cube. I have yellow neo's in there.


Do they successfully breed in a tank that size?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Beautiful set-up! I feel so much less insane for going all out on my one BKK tank, LOL!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

belphegor said:


> Do they successfully breed in a tank that size?


They did for a time and then stopped. I think that it was because I was using 100% RO instead of tap or a tap/RO mix. I recently switched over to tap just in time for the breeding season to come to an end.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Coming soon...60F


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

jnaz said:


> Coming soon...60F


NICE!!! :bounce::bounce:

Keep us posted!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Rack update

I just added the 60F on the center left shelf









30C


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey that shrimp rack looks really sharp! And that bonsai tree looks cool too.

But I'm just gonna say what everyone here is thinking; move that bonsai and trays of plants out of there, and put in another tank roud:


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

The bonsai makes the whole set-up!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

The bonsai is going back outside in the spring and hopefully being replaced by another tank. I think that I am going to have another one made like the one on the top rack but 12" high instead of 8".


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

jnaz said:


> The bonsai is going back outside in the spring and hopefully being replaced by another tank. I think that I am going to have another one made like the one on the top rack but 12" high instead of 8".


Good man! :thumbsup:

Sounds like a sweet tank.

Yeah besides, if that bonsai is a true tree, it' won't do so well with indoor lighting only for long term. If I'm not mistaken, it really needs the addition of UV lighting as well.


----------



## Simplicity (Sep 29, 2011)

What is the tank on the top left? Looks like a squared F of some sort


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Simplicity said:


> What is the tank on the top left? Looks like a squared F of some sort


It is a custom 24"x24"x8" glass tank. I ordered it through a local fish store.


----------



## Simplicity (Sep 29, 2011)

jnaz said:


> It is a custom 24"x24"x8" glass tank. I ordered it through a local fish store.


Awesome! What tank would you recommend for a dedicated TB/CRS tank?

I currently have a 60P but really like the 120F. Issue is the price and gallons. 


Any suggestions?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Get a nice looking rimless frag tank and save some money.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Berried shadow panda


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

What are the bottles next to the pfertz?


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Seachem aquavitro line. A more expensive and supposedly better version of the flourish line. Only say supposedly because I have never tried it myself, just what my lfs told me.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

It is starting to warm up and the room that the taiwan bees are in has been getting into the high 70's-low 80's. The tank that they are in does not have a chiller but I do have a cycled tank with a chiller already hooked up and ready to be used. I have two berried shrimp that I am worried about moving due to the extra stress that it would put on them. Should I move them?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Why not get a couple cheap computer fans for each tank?

They work extremely well, often cooling my tanks down 7-8 degrees.


----------



## genetao (Jun 25, 2008)

somewhatshocked said:


> Why not get a couple cheap computer fans for each tank?
> 
> They work extremely well, often cooling my tanks down 7-8 degrees.


+1^ 

A well placed computer fan can easily pull the temp down by 5 degrees or more, and that can be the difference between living or infection/dying. As long as the temp is at 75 and under (preferably under).

I just grabbed a spare 80 mm computer fan and connected it to walwart ac adapter that was lying around. I laid the fan down on top of the tank and tape the fan to the sides of the aquarium. Ghetto, perhaps, but hey, it's free and it works! Just make sure you do daily top offs with RO water.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Fan would be your best bet as moving them could force an egg drop, more so in the later stages of their pregancy.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

My large bottom tank was out of commission for a while after it was emptied due to a large BGA outbreak. The Aquasoil was old and out of juice so it needed to be emptied anyway. I gave everything a bleach bath followed by prime to kill off any remaining BGA. I raised some funds and bought some bags of AS from ADG and as of 10/1 it is filled and cycling. 

I also added floaters to all of the shrimp tanks. The shrimp seem to be happier living in the shade. The hide less and are out and about a lot more often. 

I am on the lookout for some blue bolts. I finally am going to get some now that they are a little more affordable. I have been drooling over them since pictures of them first appeared on the forums.


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Your tanks are beautiful!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Aqualady said:


> Your tanks are beautiful!


Thank you.

I bought some blue bolts and a few other TB's from Soshrimp here on TPT. They have been in their tank for 2 days and have been very active. They are still small so it should be a while before I get any babies out of them. I also ordered some orange rilis a few days ago that should be here next week. They aren't going to go on the rack, instead they are going in one of my regular tanks.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Anything new?


----------



## xavinovic (May 30, 2012)

Can we see pics of the other side of the wall? also of the light and were the wires go?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

xavinovic said:


> Can we see pics of the other side of the wall? also of the light and were the wires go?


One of these days I will post a picture of the other side of the wall. It doesn't look very presentable at the moment. 

Not much new going on with the rack at the moment.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

does not matter i call an update shot lol been a while since we seen pics


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

update?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Just about everything is going well on the shrimp rack. The yellows, CRS, CBS, and blue bees are giving me babies. The TB's that I bought back in October haven't started yet but are still young and should be of age soon. I am looking forward to some blue bolt babies. 

I have had an adult male shadow panda in with an adult female CRS for a few months now without any results. He doesn't seem to be interested in her at all so I stuck a few more female CRS in there as well as a female golden bee. Maybe one of them will interest him.


----------



## Mamabear (Jan 17, 2014)

jnaz said:


> Just about everything is going well on the shrimp rack. The yellows, CRS, CBS, and blue bees are giving me babies. The TB's that I bought back in October haven't started yet but are still young and should be of age soon. I am looking forward to some blue bolt babies.
> 
> I have had an adult male shadow panda in with an adult female CRS for a few months now without any results. He doesn't seem to be interested in her at all so I stuck a few more female CRS in there as well as a female golden bee. Maybe one of them will interest him.



Really exciting.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

One of the female CBS that I put in the TB tank a few weeks back is now berried. I plan on taking out the male mischlings when they get old enough to determine their gender. The father is either a shadow panda or a blue bolt. 

In one of my other tanks I found a baby golden bee. All I had in there was CRS so one or more of them must carry the gene. They were from the same source so I am guessing more than one of them.


----------



## Dead Can Dance (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice setup!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

This is the current state of the rack. I just got a few more 10 gallon tanks and will be setting them up really soon. They are going to have a divider in them so that half of the tank can be bare bottom. The frag tank is going to go away this coming week to make room for more tanks.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

I am curious in regards to your setup of your shrimp tanks. I have looked through your journals and I must say, your setup is amazing and inspiring!. I am looking to setup a couple of 10gal tanks with some shrimps as well. I am really curious about your filtration, lightning and CO2 use. Are you running sponge filters on all of the tanks? Are you using T5 lights? Do you have high, medium or low light plants? I assume your are using pressurized CO2. Just looking for some advice! Thanks for inspiring others!!!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Gafi said:


> I am curious in regards to your setup of your shrimp tanks. I have looked through your journals and I must say, your setup is amazing and inspiring!. I am looking to setup a couple of 10gal tanks with some shrimps as well. I am really curious about your filtration, lightning and CO2 use. Are you running sponge filters on all of the tanks? Are you using T5 lights? Do you have high, medium or low light plants? I assume your are using pressurized CO2. Just looking for some advice! Thanks for inspiring others!!!


T5 shop lights from Home Depot
No CO2
Low light plants, mainly misses
Sponge filters in each tank. A few of the tanks also have a canister filter so that I can run a chiller on them. 
Aquasoil 
100% RO/DI
IAL's 
Cholla


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

jnaz said:


> T5 shop lights from Home Depot
> No CO2
> Low light plants, mainly misses
> Sponge filters in each tank. A few of the tanks also have a canister filter so that I can run a chiller on them.
> ...


Awesome! So have you found any algae issues with using the t5 lights? Are you dosing ferts or using what is in the aquasoil?


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh and which T5 strip are you using....does it have a reflector?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

No reflectors on the lights and no ferts. The aquasoil is in there just to buffer the water.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

So just simply letting the moss grow as is?


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Yes. The tanks aren't used for making and maintaining a beautiful aquascapers with happy plants. The tanks are set up for keeping happy shrimp that thrive.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful but quick question. Did you replace your original ada tanks with rimmed 10g or are these additions to your already existing ada tanks?

I remember this thread and seen your diy ada stand son scapes. Super jealous! Great work!


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

The other tanks in the room are ADA. You can see my 60p in the first picture a few posts back. I went cheap for the shrimp rack and bought used black rimmed tanks from other SCAPE members. More money for shrimp.


----------

